

Don't ask employees to be passionate about the company - antiform
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/02/dont_ask_employ.html

======
vaksel
I think its fine to ask for that if its something you can actually get
passionate about. i.e. if you have a social network about skydiving, it kinda
helps if employees are actually into that, since they'll give you better
suggestions

------
daveambrose
I'd rather have an employee that challenges my thinking, perhaps maybe even
challenging my authority, than one who never speaks up and is always
complacent.

------
bprater
You got me excited that Kathy was posting again!

~~~
fendale
Me too - I miss that blog so much!

------
michaelneale
I am always suspicious of people who won't use their own money for their own
gear (of course, modulo them being able to actually afford it given their
circumstances).

